
Petya.2017 is a wiper not a ransomware - Analemma_
https://blog.comae.io/petya-2017-is-a-wiper-not-a-ransomware-9ea1d8961d3b
======
Analemma_
The tl;dr: Petya was never a ransomware and that was probably a ploy to
distract the media. It's actually a destructive wiper targeting Ukrainian
energy facilities.

